# aide imagemagick commande



## night88 (15 Juillet 2011)

bonjour ,
voilà je viens d'installer imagemagick c'est un logiciel de traitement  d'images mais qui marche en ligne de commandes , je l'ai installé pour  l'instant juste pour l'option de découpage des images en parties égales.
mon problème c'est que j'y connais rien en commandes  voilà j'ai trouvé ce que je cherchais

```
convert carte.jpg -crop 2×2@ +repage +adjoin img-%d.jpg
```
mais avec ça je me retrouve avec des images :
-img-0.jpg
-img-1.jpg
-img-2.jpg
-img-3.jpg
mais j'aurai voulu que le nom de mes images s'affiche comme une grille , comme ça :
- image 1-1.jpg pour haut à gauche
- image 2-1.jpg pour haut à droite
- image 1-2.jpg pour bas à gauche
- image 2-2.jpg pour bas à droite
vous pouvez m'aider avec la bonne commande à mettre svp

merci de votre aide


----------



## bompi (15 Juillet 2011)

En regardant la documentation, je ne vois pas trop comment c'est possible (si ça l'est ce n'est pas explicite).
Tu peux toujours modifier les sources pour rajouter cette option (ou regarder les sources pour la trouver), mais c'est un peu radical 

Plus sérieusement, le plus simple sera sans doute d'écrire un petit script pour renommer les fichiers après coup.


----------

